# brrrr



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Don't know how you are all fairing in the red sea resorts but I am freezing here in Cairo.

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Don't know how you are all fairing in the red sea resorts but I am freezing here in Cairo.
> 
> Maiden


Yep, yep, yep.

Probably not to the same extent, but went out yesterday on my day off in flip flops and t-shirt and boy did I regret that - my hands and feet were like ice blocks by the time I got home. I easily feel the cold anyway. And the nights are enough to make your nose run :sad:


----------



## biscuit (Jan 11, 2009)

*Ha ha!*



Sam said:


> Yep, yep, yep.
> 
> Probably not to the same extent, but went out yesterday on my day off in flip flops and t-shirt and boy did I regret that - my hands and feet were like ice blocks by the time I got home. I easily feel the cold anyway. And the nights are enough to make your nose run :sad:


Try North of England, not only cold but miserable and grey...just got back from Sharm and desperately planning how to get back asap.


----------



## Nathasa (Jan 8, 2010)

You should buy one of those oil heaters or oil radiators, whatever do you wanna call them..
Costs about 500 LE, but it is worthy! Try asking some Egyptian friends to help you which one to buy and where, the "more expensive > the better" doesn't work here 
(and you must not forget to take the guarantee!)
But it is freezing, ..Egyptians say that it will be much wormer in about a month...
In my country it is 15cm snow, so I can't complain a lot!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Nathasa said:


> You should buy one of those oil heaters or oil radiators, whatever do you wanna call them..
> Costs about 500 LE, but it is worthy! Try asking some Egyptian friends to help you which one to buy and where, the "more expensive > the better" doesn't work here
> (and you must not forget to take the guarantee!)
> But it is freezing, ..Egyptians say that it will be much wormer in about a month...
> In my country it is 15cm snow, so I can't complain a lot!


Hi,

Thank you for thinking of me... I have central heating but my apartment is huge huge and it tends to be warmer outside than in.
[email protected] guarantee.... you obviously haven't been here long Nat

Maiden


----------



## Nathasa (Jan 8, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for thinking of me... I have central heating but my apartment is huge huge and it tends to be warmer outside than in.
> [email protected] guarantee.... you obviously haven't been here long Nat
> ...


Yeah, I can only imagine the difficulties with a large apartment.. :/ poor you. 
I'm not here long , but I think it doesn't take a lot to see it . (;
I supposed I could help somehow, but I see that's probably not the situation, so anywayz... :}


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Nathasa said:


> Yeah, I can only imagine the difficulties with a large apartment.. :/ poor you.
> I'm not here long , but I think it doesn't take a lot to see it . (;
> I supposed I could help somehow, but I see that's probably not the situation, so anywayz... :}



Not at all Nathasa I am sure that there are some people who don't realise that we have electric oil heater here and so now they know thanks to you.
I will tell you that there is no such thing as a guarantee here.. well the paper might exist but you try implementing it .. but that's another story for another day.

Maiden


----------

